# Michael Torke's music (and thoughts on composing)



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael Torke's December and some interesting thoughts on the creative process.


----------



## Hector (Dec 23, 2011)

I love his "Javelin" which has been recorded twice (at least, to my knowledge) one with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra conducted by Yoel Levi and another with the Boston Pops Orchestra with John Williams, the second one being the best of two.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> Michael Torke's December and some interesting thoughts on the creative process.


Thanks Timothy for your interesting writing (and for the Torke passage). By coincidence, I just heard December for the first time yesterday and posted on the "Current listening" thread!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I really liked Torke's Heartland when I heard the Albany Symphony play it back in 2006. Have never seen a recording of it.


----------

